# Grand Theft Auto Video Review



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

One of the few that has not been pulled off......

http://www.n4g.com/ps3/News-139354.aspx

Johnnyopolis old boy, I'll be at Game from around 3 ish tomorrow if you want to collect yours!

Call me in the morning :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

From one of the most decorated and respected game reviewers from IGN

'This game is the best I have played in ten years. No question'

Its also boasting a 16 player multiplayer where you have the keys to the WHOLE city!!!

Oh dear, there goes my evenings for the next few months!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep sounds like i dont have enough time to get this one!

Unless i give up work


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh man, I have to have that!

Xbox 360 here I come, not had a console since a Sega Megadrive


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Ordered, amazon dispatched today, its murder death kill time!!

Looks stunning.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Im just leaving to go and try to get a copy now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

i heard multiplayer was only on the XBox? misinformed?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im going to have to get this, is it to late to get in shops now


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Possibly only multiplayer on the 360, but lets face it-thats the only multiplayer machine worth owning at present  <flame suit on>


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

My mate who came with me yesterday got a copy for the ps3 and that said on the back that it was multiplayer.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

King Eric said:


> Possibly only multiplayer on the 360, but lets face it-thats the only multiplayer machine worth owning at present  <flame suit on>


yeah, because PS3's are poo :lol:

<puts on tin hat>


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

the 360 will have downloadable content such as new missions & city upgrades aswell which the ps3 won't.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> the 360 will have downloadable content such as new missions & city upgrades aswell which the ps3 won't.


yeah, for like 9999999999999 MS points.... robbing blinders


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

eshrules said:


> yeah, for like 9999999999999 MS points.... robbing blinders


oh!! did'nt know that :doublesho


----------

